# Spinner baits... round blades or willow leaf?



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

OK, so I'm starting to become a spinner bait believer. We caught our two biggest fish today at the Gander tournament on white spinners... but Martin is using a single round blade (he cut off the smaller of the two blades) and I was using a double willow leaf. Both baits were the same weight (don't remember as I threw mine off into deep water never to be seen again late in the day). 

So, I'm off to Gander Mountain in a little while to replace my spinnerbait as I have another tournament tomorrow and don't want to be without one. So which do you guys prefer? And what wieght?

'Foul


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

I usually throw 3/8 or 1/2 oz spinnerbaits. Double willow leaf when I'm fishing fast for active fish and a single colorado blade for slow rolling around structure like trees, stumps and dropoffs. I fish white or light colored baits in clear water and firetiger or black in stained water. I also change blade sizes based on how retreive speed and forage size. Small is for faster retreives, bigger for slower retreives. Hope this helps.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well, I just got back from Gander, picked up a double willow leaf 1/2 oz and a single colorado 3/8 oz, both white.


Any other opinions??


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

General rule is, willow leafs for deeper water, because they move less water and fall faster. I'm not a big spinner guy, but prefer a bug willow leaf with a small colorado.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

jigworm said:


> I usually throw 3/8 or 1/2 oz spinnerbaits. Double willow leaf when I'm fishing fast for active fish and a single colorado blade for slow rolling around structure like trees, stumps and dropoffs. I fish white or light colored baits in clear water and firetiger or black in stained water. I also change blade sizes based on how retreive speed and forage size. Small is for faster retreives, bigger for slower retreives. Hope this helps.


Jigworm has it right.


----------



## HuRon (May 11, 2002)

Everythings' been said is right on. Gotta have both & different sizes/colors, too. Had a box at one time entirely devoted to spinner baits. 
The flash & vibration bring 'em in & the jig body seals the deal. The willow gives maximum flash with less vibration & the colorado gives the thump at slower speeds & less flash. And as already mentioned, blade size determines the ammount of each. Depends on what you're trying to achieve or the fish want, I guess. Sometimes you can kinda get both by having a willow main blade & colorado on the shaft, they're versatile that way. 
Another example of differences between the two is stopping the retreive & letting the lure fall down a breakline. The willow flutters down faster & the colorado helicopters down slower. 
Darn things get in your blood. Next you'll be buying different size/color blades, debating long arm vs short, ball bearing vs non on snap/swivels, trailers, making your own to save money. Its a downward spiral.


----------



## LittleMac (Jun 28, 2001)

This is not intended to disagree or differ from any post made so far in this thread....all the posts so far are good....

Generally in very clear or clear water, a double willow leaf blade in silver color is good.

In stained water.... a main blade of willow leaf design with a smaller colorado round blade in gold...

In murky waters, a large colorado (round) blade in copper color is good...

In general....white or white/chartreuse skirts are good..... 

Sometmes a white bladed bait works well, giving off less flash on the spin than silver, gold or copper......

For night fishing, a large black or red blade (colorado) may work well.

For smallmouth fishing, a small spinnerbait with a white or chartreuse lead head (body), twin silver willowleaf blades......remove the skirt entirely and replace with a smoke grub with silver glitter. Hope this helps, good fishing, Mac


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

i agree with all of the posts, i think water clarity and temp are my two main determining factors. a couple things to add, a trailer hook is always a good idea, especially when using willow leaf blades because the bait is moving faster. also, red is a very good color to have, not entirely red but a few strands in the skirt. if i dont have any red, ill put a red trailer hook on. there are other types of blades as well. one is an indiana blade, a mix of the two, pretty much a colorado blade stretched out a little. my favorite combo for most michigan lakes would be 3/8oz. gold willow main with small colorado behind.


----------

